# springfield trp



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm considering adding the trp to my mini collection. im most likely only going to buy one 1911 so i want it to be a really good one. i've been drooling over the stainless steel trp for a couple weeks now, so im just looking for any input from anyone who owns one or has shot one, especailly input on if they are picky with what kind of ammo they can shoot. can they reliably shoot wwb and speer lawman for instance, as those are my two factory brands i buy the most. unfortunately i can't afford the high end ammo. and i'm willing to hear opinions on other brands that are comparably priced, other than kimber. not trying to start a fire with kimber guys, i just have my reasons as to no kimbers. my only preference is stainless steel slide and frame. all my guns are black, id like to change pace.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've handled and shot a few TRPs, they are without a doubt one of my favorite 1911s from the 2nd Tier of manufacturers. I will say that if the $1400ish price tag of a TRP doesn't frighten you, take a look at Dan Wesson as well.

As for the TRP, to say that one gun will perform exactly the same as another would be a falsehood. I will say that the TRPs I have shot have shot WWB and Speer well, then again I've never had a 1911 choke on 230gr FMJ. Reliability is another sticky issue. No faults out of ____ rounds fired can either tell you everything or nothing. If anyone uses a round count less than 1K to "prove reliability"... laugh at them. Shooting 100 rds in an hour or so once a month for three months without issue is not a good method of proving reliability. You need to run the gun hot, get it dirty and keep shooting. 600rds in the course of two days is a little better. 500-1000 in one sitting is better yet. All this "I've shot this many rounds with out an issue" only proves that they've shot that many rounds without an issue. Eventually all guns will have issues, mainly due to user neglect or shooter error. Limp wristing, not replacing springs, not cleaning the extractor/extractor channel etc. 

Now that being said, I have not often (if ever) heard of a TRP being a jam-o-matic or needing some mystical break in process to make it run right.

If you go with the TRP, I doubt you'll be upset, but be advised that the 20 or 25 LPI checkering on the front strap is thought by some to be too abrasive.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

i looked at les baer's on their site and there are a couple i like. but there isnt a LB dealer near me so i havent made the long trek. and as dumb as this may sound, i have trouble shooting target style sights acurately. im so used to 3-dot i suck with anything else, especially the white outline glock style. so id like to get a 1911 that already has a 3dot system. and my #2 choice for now is a Smith&Wesson Pro series Bi-tone model. ive shot a couple smiths and really like them. but as you said every gun is different. i've read the trigger on a trp can be a little heavy. i don't want a super touchy trigger but for that kind of money i'd like to have a pretty nice trigger and not something i'm going to want a trigger job done to it after a 1,000 rounds or so. again every gun is different but how were the trp triggers on the guns you shot?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The triggers on the TRP were pretty crisp, if I had to guess I'd say 4.5-5lbs but I am unaware if they were stock or not. Like I said earlier, stop obsessing on the trigger. Unless you have a trigger pull gauge you'll never really know what it is any way and if you don't like it, have it done the way you want it.

For what it's worth, this is what's part of the TRP Package if you were to have it done to an existing gun by the Springfield Custom shop:



> combat action job w/smoothly tuned 4.5-5.5# trigger pull;


 So that's probably what you'll get on a TRP out of the box.

Now regarding:



> i'm going to want a trigger job done to it after a 1,000 rounds


At 1000 rounds the gun is just getting warmed up, the parts will break in and smooth out as the round count increases, at 1000 rounds the trigger should start feeling a little better. If you don't like it at first, give it time. :smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I've handled and shot a few TRPs, they are without a doubt one of my favorite 1911s from the 2nd Tier of manufacturers. I will say that if the $1400ish price tag of a TRP


Id stick the $1400 in a better gun myself.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

mr.goodkat said:


> i'm considering adding the trp to my mini collection. im most likely only going to buy one 1911 so i want it to be a really good one. i've been drooling over the stainless steel trp for a couple weeks now, so im just looking for any input from anyone who owns one or has shot one, especailly input on if they are picky with what kind of ammo they can shoot. can they reliably shoot wwb and speer lawman for instance, as those are my two factory brands i buy the most. unfortunately i can't afford the high end ammo. and i'm willing to hear opinions on other brands that are comparably priced, other than kimber. not trying to start a fire with kimber guys, i just have my reasons as to no kimbers. my only preference is stainless steel slide and frame. all my guns are black, id like to change pace.


If you cant afford to shoot "high end ammo" what are you doing sticking $1400 PLUS in a handgun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> If you cant afford to shoot "high end ammo" what are you doing sticking $1400 PLUS in a handgun?


I think he's referring to Black Hills etc. as being high end. While I tend to turn my nose @ WWB, Speer Lawman isn't what I would tend to call dirty range fodder. :smt023

Besides, with ammo prices rising spending a ton of $$$ on BH just to burn at normal range session is kind of silly. The gun is a one time purchase, feeding it will eventually cost more than the gun. As long as he's not feeding it Wolf or other crap ammo what's the problem?



Sully2 said:


> Id stick the $1400 in a better gun myself.


As would I, but not everyone has that option. I was about to buy a TRP right before I found my enhanced Les Baer TRS for about what a TRP would cost, I figure I made out OK on that but lets face it better than a TRP and we're talking third tier makers (*Edited to add: well, a couple of mid tier guns still stand out like the Colt Special Combat, some higher end Kimbers etc, but "better than a TRP is a matter of preference at that point*) like Volkmann, NHC, Ed Brown, Wilson, Cylinder&Slide etc with costs closer to $2200+. Les Baer is closer in cost to the TRP and still a better gun, but if there's no dealer close to the OP that carries A Baer, the odds of him finding "a better gun" are slim and I don't think the OP is willing to plunk down the sum for a gun unseen nor is the price of those guns reasonable to some, if not many.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> As would I, but not everyone has that option. I was about to buy a TRP right before I found my enhanced Les Baer TRS for about what a TRP would cost, I figure I made out OK on that but lets face it better than a TRP and we're talking third tier makers like Volkmann, NHC, Ed Brown, Wilson, Cylinder&Slide etc with costs closer to $2200+. Les Baer is closer in cost to the TRP and still a better gun, but if there's no dealer close to the OP that carries A Baer, the odds of him finding "a better gun" are slim and I don't think the OP is willing to plunk down the sum for a gun unseen nor is the price of those guns reasonable to some, if not many.


But I think you see what I see here and in many cases. Guys let the $$ burn a hole in their pocket. And instead of adding to that $1400 amount to buy something like the Baer...they run out and spend all they have saved instead. If I have the $1400 already...I can wait 6 months or so to get enough cash to get the $2200 weapon.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

you both make good points. as far as saving more money for a baer, wilson, nhc etc, its hard to find these high end 1911's with 3dot combat sights that are remotely close in price to the trp and the smith im looking at. to get them i have to get a tactical variant and theyre even more money. the baer's and dan wessons that are a couple hundred more dollars that the trp have target rear sights which as i said i don't like. i need the handicap of the 3dot. and i feel if i spend that much on a gun i shouldnt have to swap out the sights. it should already be everything i want. otherwise, heck yea i'd get a baer or most likely a wilson. and as far as my question about ammo, i don't want to drop that kind of money on a gun, get it home and then find out i can't take it to the range and really enjoy it because my lawman and wwb are too poor of a quality for it. and i dont know much about 1911's so thats why i asked. just for reference, lawman is $17.99-$18.99/50rd and wwb is about $34/100rd where i live. everything else is alot more than those. and god no! even the word wolf ammo is not allowed in my house


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, the three dot sights are very common on Dan Wessons, Wilsons, Browns, and Baers. NHC will put on any damn sight you want (I just spent half an hour on the phone with them the other day starting my build and there's nothing they won't do on a gun for you). The thing is that most of them come with some variant of three dot night sight, which is what you're getting on the TRP. Most of the makers mentioned favor Novak three dot sights. Sure some of them have BOMAR style sights but they all offer different models and odds are that if it doesn't have the BOMAR or Heinie sights, they will be Novak 3 Dot sights.

For example...









_Ed Brown Special Forces, Stock Photo from Ed Brown's Website_


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

so i've decided what i'm going to do. instead of buying one 1911 i'm going to buy two. i'm going to buy the trp this year, get some other odds and ends paid off, then start saving for an Ed Brown Kobra or Special Forces. i thought about what Sully said about sticking the money in another gun but i really like the trp so i don't want to get something else 1st. and after looking at Ed Brown's website i really want one of those two models, most likely the kobra. and i won't have to worry about ammo now beacuse my father-in-law and i are going to buy a dillion reloader and everything we need to reload .45's. a friend of his is a competitive shooter and he is going to show us what he buys and show us how to reload. so i feel like a kid at the best christmas of his life!


----------

